# Lump in the vaginal canal?



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Sort of nodule-like, kind of like a ballish sort of thing. Right near the entrance. Found it while trying to get my Keeper in right ... anyway, does anyone have any experience with/knowledge about something like this?










Am trying not to be crazy 'bout it.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

This sounds like something I had after I had ds2. When I went for my postpartum check I pointed it out the the midwife and she said it was a small, fluid filled cyst and she popped it with a sterile needle.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Yes, a friend has had this. A cyst, I think. Tell you mw/gyn at your next appointment. Although my friend's just went away on it's own. In fact, she's had a few and they tend to pop up pre-menstrually.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

This could be totally off-base, but could it be feces that you are feeling through the vaginal wall? Especially after childbirth that area gets stretched out and if you are constipated you can often feel the ball (or balls) of feces through that vaginal wall.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
This could be totally off-base, but could it be feces that you are feeling through the vaginal wall? Especially after childbirth that area gets stretched out and if you are constipated you can often feel the ball (or balls) of feces through that vaginal wall.









:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
This could be totally off-base, but could it be feces that you are feeling through the vaginal wall? Especially after childbirth that area gets stretched out and if you are constipated you can often feel the ball (or balls) of feces through that vaginal wall.

If you can feel them, you don't have to *stay* constipated. I refuse to admit why I know that.


----------



## Kerriemoe (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds like a cyst, an infected Bartholin's gland. It's happened to me a couple times, too; the 1st time, I was horrified. I thought I'd picked up some STD from a toilet seat, or something stupid like that!







But in my case, both (one on either side of the opening) were swollen.

Time, hot compresses (that's fun), and maybe an anti-inflammatory are the best ways to get rid of it. To prevent it: I've read you want to make sure to keep that area very clean, especially after, um, any sort of activity in that area. I don't really know what I've done differently since the last time, but it's been 4 years since a recurrence. Just mention it at your next checkup, and keep in mind that it may very well happen again.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
If you can feel them, you don't have to *stay* constipated. I refuse to admit why I know that.

Um, yeah, I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Have you heard of Human Papillomavirus? http://www.niaid.nih.gov/factsheets/stdhpv.htm It's very common in sexually active women of all ages.

There is also something I know about (fluid filled cysts), called nabothian cysts. http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH...9339/9695.html ... I used to have them, but I started to insert fresh peeled garlic into my yoni for days at a time, and they have gone away. I highly recommend the fresh garlic for genital warts too.

(I wouldn't follow the directions of the websites, I just gave the links for reference, so you know what I'm talking about. I don't trust those M.D's)


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Just want to add, if it is genital warts, you probably would have gotten it from a sexual partner. Men can have the genital warts and they don't notice them.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses.










It's definitely not fecal matter. It's in the vaginal wall, large-pea sized, and it is like hanging off the wall but in the wall, if that makes any sense. Can wiggle it around. It moves.

Can state for certain that it is not HPV aka warts, as I am unfortunately familiar with that from over 20 years ago (yes, I'm in my 40s). If I might add in a totally irrelevant but weird aside, the person who acquainted me with it did said acquainting in a stairwell in 2 World Trade Center.










The cyst thing is the best contender at the moment.

Sigh.

Thanks.


----------

